# bumper and fender removal



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

want to remove my front bumper from my 64 lemans so I can start removing my fender for body work, any trick to this or pretty straight forward? how many bolts? how about the fender itself?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

bumper easy- you remove the brackets that hold it on to the car to get it off, the fender a little more involved- you have to remove the hood, the inner fenders,and some of the grill assembly to get to the bolts


----------

